# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGM_1_21SD released - LG C370 added.

## 4gsmmaroc

New version - LGM_1_21SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - Added support for LG C370.Added flashing and eeprom repairing for LG C360,C365,C370 and C375.

----------

